# vermeer balers



## johnny jee (May 14, 2012)

We have a 604SM and when we are baling hay we run the pressure just up to the yellow zone or the high green zone, and most of our hay bales our about 65 too 66" high. How high do other vermeer owners run their pressure.?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

johnny jee said:


> We have a 604SM and when we are baling hay we run the pressure just up to the yellow zone or the high green zone, and most of our hay bales our about 65 too 66" high. How high do other vermeer owners run their pressure.?


About 1/3 way threw the yellow.Most bales are made 70-72"


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

605m net 75% green 5x5 bales 3300 rolls just now replacing belt tension bearing fun fun


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

504 M Classic, top side of the green, 60-61 inch bales.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

604L, run air in top of green range, hydrolic in middle green. 5.5 to 6 ft bales


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

605SM , run anywhere in the yellow range, if I want to pack it in, crank it up in the red.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

barnrope said:


> 605SM , run anywhere in the yellow range, if I want to pack it in, crank it up in the red.


It is hard enough to get a spear in one set in the upper green.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i had a 2005 605m and i ran it about a quarter inch away from the red and it just wouldnt pack hay in like i wanted it to and get it to keep with the soft cores the vermeer techs said everything was in good shape and nothing was wrong with my bales or my machine so of course they wouldnt listen to my problem so it suprisingly sprouted green

ive never had trouble with any of our previous vermeer balers and i dont think they are making a bad product just bad dealers so to everyone that has a good dealer and a good baler good luck cuz i wont buy another one from this dealer ever


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am new to the site and I hope thaqt this is the correct place to post this. I need some help. I have a Vemeer 5400 rebel, I have pretty much had nothing but trouble with it from the time it was purchased. (yes I bought it used) I have replaced several bearings, and I have also replaced all 4 belts. I installed the new belts on the first cutting this spring, the baler did pretty good, I got it back out last week and cannot get it to roll anything, It picks up and starts a core about 1.5 feet in dia. then the roll stops turning and the throat loads up and will not pull in any more hay. I have adjusted the bale denisty valve, nothing changes. I have adjust the big spring on the side of the baler for the belt tension nothing changes. when_ I turn the pto on the belts start turning fast. I think they should not turn at all or vewry slow until you start taking in hay. does anyone have any advice? where does the spring need to be set for the belt tension on this roller? ANY help I will be so thankful for. I traded in a Krone 5x6 on this roller that never missed a tie in several years and I thought that I was upgrading my equiptment. I want to be sure that I am not missing something. thanks_


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hogue1969 said:


> I am new to the site and I hope thaqt this is the correct place to post this. I need some help. I have a Vemeer 5400 rebel, I have pretty much had nothing but trouble with it from the time it was purchased. (yes I bought it used) I have replaced several bearings, and I have also replaced all 4 belts. I installed the new belts on the first cutting this spring, the baler did pretty good, I got it back out last week and cannot get it to roll anything, It picks up and starts a core about 1.5 feet in dia. then the roll stops turning and the throat loads up and will not pull in any more hay. I have adjusted the bale denisty valve, nothing changes. I have adjust the big spring on the side of the baler for the belt tension nothing changes. when_ I turn the pto on the belts start turning fast. I think they should not turn at all or vewry slow until you start taking in hay. does anyone have any advice? where does the spring need to be set for the belt tension on this roller? ANY help I will be so thankful for. I traded in a Krone 5x6 on this roller that never missed a tie in several years and I thought that I was upgrading my equiptment. I want to be sure that I am not missing something. thanks_


What happens that it doesn't pull in anymore hay?If PTO is turning something must be slipping if belts quit turning.Slip clutch wore out?Maybe a drive sproket slipping on a shaft?

You can get a free operators manual from Vermeer if you don't have one just go to their website.

http://www2.vermeer.com/vermeer/NA/en/N/request_info/manual_request


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

thank you for the info, the belts do not stop turning. the core stops turning, the belts just slide over the core and it will not take in any more hay. It is like there is to much tension on the belts and it will not allow the core to get any bigger. I forget to mention in first post that for some reason in the process of trying to roll my hay the other day out of the blue it rolled 2 rolls perfect ofcourse they were on 2 seperate days with what has felt like 100 times of cleaning out clogged hay from the baler. why did it roll a roll perfect out of the blue then not roll another? what about the bale density valve? does anyone know wghat the measurement should be on the bolt that adjust the belt tension spring? thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

door latch pop loose?


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nope latch stays closed. Buddy was running tractor I was walking looking in baler, picking hay up feeding it in nicely.when bale core gets to about 1 to 1.5 feet in dia. The core stops turning. Belts are still turning all drums and rollers still turning, sprockets and chains are turning nicely nothing. The core of hay just stops spinning so it will not let any more hay feed in. Throat loads up. I stop baler open back door pull out a nice little roll of hay, then I un pack throat and try to start in windrow again. Cycle repeats itself. What ever is going on has to so simple I am just missing it? Something not sent up right or something out of adjustment. I have tried everything I can think of to do. Looking for any ideas.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds to me your losing hydraulic pressure. Either on the tractor, or on the baler. My Hesston blew a relief valve a couple of years ago and it wouldn't reseat. Acted just like what your describing. It would form a core, then stop turning and belts would slip around it not allowing anymore hay to be fed into the machine. Made a pretty little core though! I ended up tapping into a line and installing a pressure gauge to see what pressure the machine got up to while making a bale. It would only get to about 500# then nothing more. Manual said it was either a check valve leaking, or relief valve. Turned out it was the relief valve. Just something to check out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not very familiar with the 5400.Does it have the hyd belt pressure like the bigger balers?It is sounding like it is loosing it's pressure.Does it have a pressure gauge showing it like the larger balers.If so does the presure drop when bale starts slipping.


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

This roller has a spring adjustment for the belt tightness but attached to that it has a precharged cylinder to help hold pressure on the bale as it is building. On this cylinder there is a hand ajustable valve that you can set the denisty of the bale so the either roll tighter or loser. I (think) the way it is designed is for the core to form pushing pressure on the belts extending the spring to a point where the cylinder picks up holding desried pressure agianst the bale as it is rolling. This is the point where the core stops spinning and the baler loads up. almost liek the density cylinder is dead heading and not stroking. Has anyone ever seen the denisty adjustment valve go bad? it sounds alot like what your baler was doing dubltrubl. Does this help describe what i have going on any better? thanks for any more advice.


----------



## bvfarms (Aug 27, 2012)

If you turn the hydraulic density all the way down, you should be able to push on the belts at the back of the baler and get the cylinder to move. I can push mine and see the take-up roller moving. If yours wont move then the relief valve is bad or just dirty, might try to clean it. I hope you get it going. I love my 5400 rebel other than the belts walk around more than I would like and it likes to gallup if your not careful and get the windrow uneven.


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

bv, thanks for the information, I am going back today to try to roll some more I will try all that has been suggested because I am out of ideas. I do know what you are talking about with pushing on the belts in the back,I have done this before and 2 days ago when trying to get it to roll one time I was able to push the belts and they felt like they were loose, I tried it agian a little later and they had not give at all with nothing being done on my part to change this? On your roller do you have the bolt for the belt tension ran way out or is it ran into the spring about as far as it can go? I talked to a Vermeer service tech yesterday and he said that I have the tension adjusted wrong? He said that I needed to run the tension bolt way out of the spring...(I dont know). I really think that at the end of the day and if I ever get it to roll It is going to be related either to the denisty control valve or that cylinder its self. thanks agian for the suggestions.

oh yea and the belt walking must be on all the 5400's, I put new belts on mine in the spring and they still walk around, ofcourse this is the least of my problems at the moment......


----------



## bvfarms (Aug 27, 2012)

Ill take a look at my tension bolt setting this afternoon when I get to the field and let you know. Something else you can try is take the tension cylinder loose from the baler and try a couple of bales with just the spring for tension. The bales wont be very tight but it will give you an idea of where the problem is........the tension spring or the tension cylinder. I am thinking my tension bolt is backed out of the spring pretty far but Im not positive.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Does it have presurre gauge that you can see when baling like the 605 balers?It sounds like the same system._

_I did have a baler that had some contamination in the closed hyd system for belt tension.Sounds like that maybe a posssility??What looked to be a small piece of rubber off hyd hose would get in hyd valve under tensioning screw and I' wouldn't have hyd belt pressure._


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks guys for the information, I am getting ready to head to the fiels and give yalls ideas a try. if all fail I have pulled out the ole m&w so I hope to get it rolled today regaurdless. it will just take me teice the time with this roller. I am thinking that we are on the right track so maybe I can use the vermeer


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

good afternoon, I was able to get what hay I had on the ground baled this afternoon. i pulled the bale denisty adjustment valve and cleaned it I also adjust the tension spring, I ran the bolt out so spring was not as tight. the baler acted more like it should when pto engaged the belts barely moved and I startred feeding hay the belts would speed up. I would have to go very slow when first going into the winrow. (is this norma)? i would also have to bump the gate open a tad bit to help get the belts spinning. once the belsts started spinning good i would shut the gate ands was able to rock on and not forsure if I could have clogged it up it did so good. So do I need to tighten the belt tension up a little to keep from having to open the back gate? thanks for any info....


----------



## bvfarms (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats good news that you were able to get it baled. I havent had any problems with my 5400 starting a bale. I got tied up at my day job so I didnt make it to the field to see what my tensioner was set like but it sounds like you may have it alittle too loose now. On another note, does your baler have the radial pin slip clutch in it and have you had any problems with it? Mine likes to slip when the hay is still alittle green, I think I might rebuild mine this winter to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

My baler does have the clutch, I have not noticed any slipping from it. I think that I am going to replace the density valve. I still do not feel very comfortable,i think there is still a issue with it. Thank you for all of the info. If you have a chance to check the distance of the tension spring from bolt head that would be great.


----------



## bvfarms (Aug 27, 2012)

I have 7-1/2" of bolt sticking out of my tension spring on my 5400. I hope that helps.


----------



## Hogue1969 (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks for the info I will check mine tommorow.


----------



## rdwaterdog (Jun 10, 2014)

I am sure you have gotten your baler fixed by now... I also own the same baler and having the same issues.

Start off very slow or get it clogged up. I have not made any adjustments to the belt tensioner or the throat of the baler. We do have brand new belts and that helped some but I the having to take off slow to get a bale started is an issue.

So my question is did you fix your baler and do you have to start of slow to get a bale started.

if you have a minute please give me a call.

972-672-6833

John


----------



## mikehur (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a 554XL that also gave me headaches with clogging on bale starting for the first two seasons after I bought it. I also tried new belts, and every type of tension adjustment and ground speed. Someone (probably here) suggested new teeth, and boy, did that make a world of difference. It never gives me trouble now.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That would be SWMNHAY. The man knows Vermeer!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I recommend the factory Vermeer teeth also.I tried some aftermarket from Shoup and they were not near as good.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I've had good results with A&I products. That's what's on mine now. The rubber base teeth are junk as far as p/u teeth in my book.


----------

